

King Digital struggles following drop in popularity of Candy Crush game - wslh
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/aug/13/candy-crush-king-digital-shares

======
walterbell
> is no longer a top 10 download, despite still being the second-highest
> grossing game on iPhone in the US.

Are current top 10 games using different monetization techniques than Candy
Crush's F2P approach?

